# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  HV transformators

## parols

tad nu tā :
nepatīk pašam krāmēties ar 220 tādēļ ņemu gatavu barokli no 220 uz 5 (izdod līdzstrāvu) ,izmantoju nesimetrisko multivibratoru un iegūstu apm. 5V impulsus izejā . 
sākumā paņēmu vecu transformatoru ar 1V 11V 37V un 220V tinumiem
pieslēdzu 5V impulsu izvadu pie 1V tinuma un sākumā viss oki doki un 220 V tinuma izejā leca dzirksteles pa samērā labu gabalu, bet tad transformatora tinumu "sasita"-dzirksteles leekaa pa ieksu un uz tinuma izeju naak 600V(pa maz) varbūt kāds zin kādu *lētu*  transformatoru ar kuru varētu dabūt no 5V uz >=1000V un kurš ilgstoši turētu slodzi (taisu eksperimentus ar augstu spriegumu)

----------


## M_J

Pirmais, kas ienāca prātā - televizoru rindu izvērses transformatori un auto aizdedzes spoles - abi ir paredzēti augstam spriegumam, daudz kur mētājas kā vieni tā otri. Bet vispār, lai mēģinātu godīgi atbildēt uz jautājumu, pietrūkst informācijas par jaudām, spriegumiem, frekvencēm jeb kaut vai par būvējamā aparāta pielietojumu.

----------


## parols

peec sii transformatora paredzeets sleegt teslas spoli un frekvence mainaas no 1hz liidz 20 KHZ grozot potencionometru

----------


## parols

no crt monitora iznjeemu flyback transformatoru, tas derees? un vai kaads nemaak pateikt kur j'asl'edz zem'akais spriegums un kur naaks aaraa tie kv?

----------


## GuntisK

No jaunajiem moņikiem neder ja grib eksperimentēt ar HV maiņstrāvu. Tur iekšā ir sprieguma reizinātājs. Labāki šim nolūkam un iesākumam vispār ir TBC-110LM trafi. Pašam pie desmita tādu bija salikts. Tiesa lielāku lokizlādi par 50mm tā arī neizdevās iegūt- vnk banāli nodega tinumi... Parasti tās shēmas ir taisītas kā blokģeneratori. Netā info ir papilnam- nepaslinko un pameklē: flyback transformer, flyback driver, u.t.t.

----------


## parols

nav visai mjauns monitors 13 '' 1993 gads

----------


## korium

Priekš teslas spoles gan pārsvarā tiek izmantoti trafi no neona reklāmām. Latgalītē tādus var (varēja) dabūt pa 10ls. Izejā 10kV pie 20mA

----------


## GuntisK

> nav visai mjauns monitors 13 '' 1993 gads


 Vienalga- jau vecajos krievu monitoros Elektronika-MC6105 iekša bija TDKS tipa flybacks ar iebūvētu reizinātāju. Tā ka meklē tik rokā vecu lampinieku. Vai tin pats... Teslas spoles ļoti labi ir taisīt no plastmasas trubām, izmantojot virpu uz pazeminātiem apgriezieniem. Ebejā viens vecis tādas pārdod...

----------


## parols

netiisaam uzrakos: 
http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgur...%3Dlv%26sa%3DN
a kaada tad galu galaa iznaak taa sheema kuru var barot ar zemu spriegumu

----------


## GuntisK

Ja tev vajag tik lai špreksteles lēkātu, tad viss ir relatīvi vienkārši- ģenerators---> tranzistoru atslēga----> primārā spole. Kaut vai šitā : http://www.geocities.com/lemagicien_200 ... g/hvfb.gif . Tikai pie spoles vēlams pielikt arī pretEDS diodi, citādi tranzistoru ātri vien "aizšaus".

----------

